

Ask HN: What do you want out of an online restaurant menu? - palidanx

I sometimes cringe when a restaurant website pipes out super loud music when looking at their menu similar to<p>http://theoatmeal.com/comics/restaurant_website<p>If you could create your own ideal online menu (or physical menu), what would you want out of it?
======
canatan01
I just want to know what the dish is called, what's in it and what does it
cost. A picture would be nice, but not really needed.

